# Irian Jaya Carpet Python



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Here's a couple of pics of our male IJCP ...


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Nice snake, nice pics!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

That first one is cool.

He looks big now.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks guys









He's from 2005 and still growing.

Edit = fixed spelling error


----------

